# Charnamen mit Sonderzeichen



## ReakMirak (29. April 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich finde es total nervig und unnötig wenn sich Spieler Chars erstellen mit viel zu vielen Sonderzeichen drin...

z.B. letztens bin ich in einer instanz mit einer Heal-Shamanin namens Béàuty und einem Rogue namens Dréádnòùght (ja!, 4 sonderzeichen waren es^^) also erstens gefallen mir diese namen schon von vorn herein ned - wenn ich Beauty heißen will und der name is schon weg dan such ich mir halt nen anderen anstatt lauter Striche reinzumachen - und zweitens (so gehts mir) findet man die leute Nieee wenn man sie nich auf der fl hat xD

was meint ihr dazu??


Ps: Ne ausnahme is es wenn der name beispielsweise Französisch ausgesprochen werden soll und man den Char dan Frikasé (xD) oder so nennt oder nur ein cooles Sonderzeichen an den anfang wie z.b. Æxtmonster (die zwei namen hab ich mir grad auf die schnelle ausgedacht, ja, sie sind scheiße^^)


----------



## c0bRa (29. April 2010)

ich find se praktisch...

Alles über 2 Sonderzeichen kommt nicht in den Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (29. April 2010)

gibt "fast" keine bessere aussortiermöglichkeit


----------



## Shaila (29. April 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> ich find se praktisch...
> 
> Alles über 2 Sonderzeichen kommt nicht in den Raid
> 
> ...



Gibts nicht hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. April 2010)

ich hege eine starke abneigung gegen solche leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 selbst wenn sie vllt nett sind und gut spielen können kann ich sie einfach nicht leiden! ^^
was aber dem fass den boden ausschlägt wenn jemand "lol" oder "wtf" oder "noob" oder "skill" oder sonst was im namen hat. da kriege ich richtige aggressionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich gehe mal lieber nicht weiter drauf ein sonst krieg ich hier noch nen bann ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. April 2010)

Ich hab auch ein dezentes Sonderzeichen im Namen und einen Bank-Twink namens Sôndérzèíchên 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. April 2010)

Wenn die "Sonderzeichen" zum Namen passen z.B. bei Adèle. Ansonsten einfach nur lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elminator (29. April 2010)

Also meine Chars mit Sonderzeichen sind: Yumí und Cøldplay. Ich finde die nicht schlimm, aber bei mehr als 2 sonderzeichen wirds nervig.


----------



## Foertel (29. April 2010)

Is schon nervig teilweise, mir gehen die mit so vielen auch immer aufn Sack, fand des schon schlimm das ich bei meinem Namen nachm Realmwechsel nen ^ einbauen musste weil der Name auf dem Realm von irnem inaktiven Char besetzt war -.- und naja, wenn man seinen Namen scho seit 9 jahren hat (ja, auch vor WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dann will man den halt net ganz umändern ^^


----------



## Mirastor (29. April 2010)

Hab auch ne gewisse Abneigung gegen solche Leute. Besonders bescheiden is es, solche Namen in ein Makro zu bringen o.O

Gibt dann halt einfach kein Irreführen/Schurkenhandel für den Tank oder keine Bösartigkeit für nen DD etc.


----------



## c0bRa (29. April 2010)

Mein einziger Twink mit Sonderzeichen ist Løtarh, das Allypendant meines B11-Priests auf dem gleichen Server... 

Sofern man es mit Shift+Linksklick irgendwohin kopieren kann gehts ja noch...

Aber wenn dann einer anfängt und im chat schreibt:
*"invite mal: âpøstrôphæntønï"
*gibts halt ein nö...


----------



## Freakypriest (29. April 2010)

Alles was ich nicht mal eben schreiben kann wird nicht invitet bzw ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2010)

Kîllérrôùgè!!!!11


----------



## Der Germane (29. April 2010)

Mein Char heißt Germánicas...

Germánica = Spanisch = germanisch

also hat mein Name auch ein Sonderzeichen.

Naja es gibt natürlich auch immer diese Dèâhtkníkhté Helden.

Also meiner meinung nach sind 1-2 Sonderzeichen ok auser es gehören einfach mehr drauf weil das Wort zum Bsp. aus dem Französichen kommt oder so was in der Art halt.

Mfg Germane


----------



## c0bRa (29. April 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kîllérrôùgè!!!!11


Punkt 1. Namensgebung... Er hat recht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9siA3pi1wZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wizziac (29. April 2010)

ich finde das auch immer sehr nervig, da will man mal schnell im Arsenal nach diesem Char suchen, kann man von ausgehen das man sich bei den Sonderzeichen vertippt ... 

Ich habe keinen einzigen Char mit Sonderzeichen und darauf bin ich stolz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talin78 (29. April 2010)

Meine Chars haben bis auf einen keine Sonderzeichen. Mag das auch nicht. Aber meine Priesterin "Ravíne" hat das Apostroph über dem "i", obwohl es auch ohne nicht vergeben wäre.


----------



## elfithefreak (29. April 2010)

Leute mit besonders merkwürdigen Sonderzeichen ignoriere ich, da ich keine Lust habe erstmal 5min. an der Tastatur rumzutippeln bis ich die passende Kombo gefunden habe, falls dieses Sonderzeichen überhaupt mit einer "DE_Latin" Tastaturlayout geschrieben werden kann.^^ Und auf Ascii Tabellen studieren hab ich kei lust.^^ Wie tippt man das durchgeschrichene "o" überhaupt oder das a mit angehängten e "ae" nur miteinander verbunden?


----------



## Nexus.X (29. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ich hege eine starke abneigung gegen solche leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Finde ich ein wenig oberflächlich die Einstellung. 

Ich persönliche nutze auch das Zeichen "^" und zwar grundsätzlich über dem "î" im Namen, welches auch immer vorhanden ist. Das liegt aber einfach daran, dass ich das vor Jahren schon so eingeführt habe und bisher nirgens ausgelassen, also warum jetzt. Dient praktisch schon als Markenzeichen für meine Namensgebung.
Bisher hat sich auch keiner beschwert und es eher für lustig empfunden. Natülich hat das ganze auch ein Akzeptanzlimit, aber beim ersten Anzeichen eines Zeichens die Person abzulehnen, finde ich lächerlich.

MfG


----------



## Nummaeyns (29. April 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Punkt 1. Namensgebung... Er hat recht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jojo der gute alte barlow


----------



## c0bRa (29. April 2010)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> Leute mit besonders merkwürdigen Sonderzeichen ignoriere ich, da ich keine Lust habe erstmal 5min. an der Tastatur rumzutippeln bis ich die passende Kombo gefunden habe, falls dieses Sonderzeichen überhaupt mit einer "DE_Latin" Tastaturlayout geschrieben werden kann.^^ Und auf Ascii Tabellen studieren hab ich kei lust.^^ Wie tippt man das durchgeschrichene "o" überhaupt oder das a mit angehängten e "ae" nur miteinander verbunden?


relativ einfach:

Start -> Ausführen -> Charmap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auswählen -> Kopieren und mit Strg+V einfügen
Die Tastenkombinationen stehen da auch unten rechts... (zumindest bei XP) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ALT+0235 = ë
ALT+0230 = æ
ALT+0241 = ñ


----------



## Polchen (29. April 2010)

wenn Sonderzeichen gebraucht werden um den richtigen Wortklang wiederzugeben ist das doch ok?!

Affig find ich die "Æxtmonster" So'n Zeichen sagt meiner Meinung nach gar nix aus und is was für Poser mit Reittier aus dem Shop xD

ausserdem find ich es immer wieder erstaunlich über was sich Menschen alles so aufregen können...
Geht mir sowas von am Hintern vorbei wenn jemand ein Sonderzeichen in seinem Namen hat...

Wünsch euch nen sonnigen Nachmittag


----------



## elfithefreak (29. April 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> relativ einfach:
> 
> Start -> Ausführen -> Charmap
> 
> ...



Wow, dann muss ich bevor ich jedesmal einen dieser Sonderzeichen Fanatiker die sich nicht auf Standard Sonderzeichen auf der Tastatur beschränken können mir das passend Zeichen in der Charmap raussuchen wenn ich nen Ereigniss im Kalender plane und diese Leute inviten will. 

Blizzard sollte solche Zeichen für den Charnamen sperren da diese alles andere als Benutzerfreundlich sind.


----------



## Nexus.X (29. April 2010)

elfithefreak schrieb:


> Wie tippt man das durchgeschrichene "o" überhaupt oder das a mit angehängten e "ae" nur miteinander verbunden?


"æ" tippt man mit der Tastenkombination  Alt + 0230.
Windows XP (und dann wohl auch alle folgenden) hat eine eingebaute Zeichentabelle, in der einige Zeichen aufgelistet und die entsprechende Tasten-Kombi angezeigt sind.


----------



## c0bRa (29. April 2010)

Wir regen uns doch nicht auf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich filtere nur danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls doch mal einer im Riad landet behält man aber zu 99% recht, dass man ihn besser nicht mitgenommen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*DANN* reg ich mich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



elfithefreak schrieb:


> Blizzard sollte solche Zeichen für den Charnamen sperren da diese alles andere als Benutzerfreundlich sind.


Wie erklärste das dann z.b. einem finnischen WoW-Spieler mit der EU Version?

Für den ist ein æ wie für den Deutschen das e 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder willste nun eine DE-Serverversion, die von allen anderen EU-Spielversionen nicht genutzt werden darf?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. April 2010)

Wizziac schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen einzigen Char mit Sonderzeichen und darauf bin ich stolz



Ich auch.


----------



## Polchen (29. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ich hege eine starke abneigung gegen solche leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ausserdem: super Einstellung Jung...wenn jetzt schon ein ^ reicht damit man was gegen Leute hat...bist n'toller Typ


----------



## talsimir (29. April 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kîllérrôùgè!!!!11



Dârkîllêrdélûxé 

Absolut narf sofort kick, ban, ignore, gildenkick, faceroll, totlach und WAAAAAAAAAA oO


----------



## Natural62 (29. April 2010)

Dârkêvìlsháddówkêvìnôfdòóm 

mein Schurke


----------



## Stasjan (29. April 2010)

Ich kann immer noch welche DK's in ihrem Start Gebiet finden,die zB dêádàrthâs heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (29. April 2010)

Natural62 schrieb:


> Dârkêvìlsháddówkêvìnôfdòóm
> 
> mein Schurke



Name zu lang? = Fail!!

Dârkîshâdôwkîllâá geht aber xD


----------



## Cáasus (29. April 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kîllérrôùgè!!!!11



Noch einmal: Rouge ist das Zeug, dass sich eure Mütter ins Gesicht schmieren.
Schurke = Rogue !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111EINSELF

Zum Thema: Ich persönlich finde Sonderzeichen nicht schlimm, so lange das Ganze noch im Rahmen bleibt. Leider gibt es oft "Karteileichen" die irgendwelche Namen besetzten, so dass man gezwungen wird Sonderzeichen zu nutzen.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. April 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Finde ich ein wenig oberflächlich die Einstellung.
> 
> Ich persönliche nutze auch das Zeichen "^" und zwar grundsätzlich über dem "î" im Namen, welches auch immer vorhanden ist. Das liegt aber einfach daran, dass ich das vor Jahren schon so eingeführt habe und bisher nirgens ausgelassen, also warum jetzt. Dient praktisch schon als Markenzeichen für meine Namensgebung.
> Bisher hat sich auch keiner beschwert und es eher für lustig empfunden. Natülich hat das ganze auch ein Akzeptanzlimit, aber beim ersten Anzeichen eines Zeichens die Person abzulehnen, finde ich lächerlich.
> ...



jo ziemlich oberflächlich ich weiss aber das ist mir egal. wenn das sonderzeichen zur aussprache des namens gehört wie zb "André" oder so dann finde ich das auch ok. 
aber sachen wie "Blôodfíst" oder "Wtfisnexís" finde ich einfach sowas von zum kotzen ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seitdem ich mein gildenlead angegeben habe landen solche leute auch manchmal in unserer gilde. ich mache selbst da kein hehl draus das ich die leute schon von grund auf nicht leiden kann.



Polchen schrieb:


> ausserdem: super Einstellung Jung...wenn jetzt schon ein ^ reicht damit man was gegen Leute hat...bist n'toller Typ



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morfelpotz (29. April 2010)

Wenn man nichts zum Aufregen hat, sucht man sich was oder wie ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Morfel ist eine wow-rechtlich geschützte Marke.... daher werden alle Twinks nur mit Sonderzeichen ausgestattet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit Twinks kann man´s ja machen *duckt sich vor dem nächsten Flame*

Wer Ironie findet, darf sie fangen, einsperren und im Keller versauern lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




good day Buffies^^


----------



## elfithefreak (29. April 2010)

Natural62 schrieb:


> Dârkêvìlsháddówkêvìnôfdòóm
> 
> mein Schurke



Ich hab nix gegen normale Sonderzeichen User solange die sich auf Sonderzeichen beschränken die man auf der Tatatur finden kann. Dich allerdings würd ich schon wegen Vorsätzlichen Missbrauch von Sonderzeichen ignorieren. Mal abgeshen davon das der Name seltendämmlich ist.

DunklerBöserSchattenKevinDesTerrors 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (29. April 2010)

Also ich finde ja sowas wie Søulfly oder Bløødhøøf geht ja noch, aber:

Ræstïñpëãçë

Da hauts mir den Vogel raus, hier is der Link: 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Malygos&cn=R%C3%A6st%C3%AF%C3%B1p%C3%AB%C3%A3%C3%A7%C3%AB


----------



## -Migu- (29. April 2010)

Cáasus schrieb:


> Noch einmal: Rouge ist das Zeug, dass sich eure Mütter ins Gesicht schmieren.
> Schurke = Rogue !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111EINSELF



Vielleicht meinte er wirklich ein "Killer-Rouge" , eine bis dato unbekannte Chemikalie die rötlich scheint, wenn man sie als Killer benutzt oder.... ach lassen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (29. April 2010)

Meine Gnom Kriegerin heißt Lòllì wollen die Leute mich jetzt züchtigen??


----------



## Delorion (29. April 2010)

Wer mit so einem Namen ankommt bekommt bei mir nichtmal einen Gildeninvite, ohne vorher die Namensänderung durchgeführt zu haben. Einfach nur lächerlich, diese ganzen Déàthkîllor-Schurken und Âhrthââs-DKs. Kann ja ein guter Spieler dahinterstecken, der besoffen, zugedröhnt und gleichzeitig schwer verletzt war bei der Charnamenauswahl. Aber über mein Gildentag kommt sowas nicht!


----------



## Xerodes (29. April 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Ræstïñpëãçë



Hab mir gleich nen Char mit dem Namen auf meinem Server erstellt. Danke!


----------



## Syracrus (29. April 2010)

Ich finde Sonderzeichen zum k.....  1 - 2 ja ok  also (^ ´`) solange sie vernünftig gesetzt sind.

Aber diese Aneinanderreihung von Buchstabensalat ist doch schon nicht mehr normal. Dann müssen die Leute halt mal kreativ werden, ich habe mir angewöhnt grundsätzlich meinen Romanhelden die Namen zu klauen :-) und sie gegebenenfalls ein wenig abzuändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich solche "Namen" schon in irgendeinem Chat auftauchen sehe, kriege ich die Krise.

Da verbuchsel ich meist die Wechselstaben bei diesen Katastrophen

So long


@ magickevein: nein das geht doch noch ^^


----------



## Polchen (29. April 2010)

Damit schwinden dann all meine Hoffnungen einmal gemocht zu werden in WoW ... mit nem ^ im Namen meines Chars bin ich nun auf ewig ein Verdammter


----------



## Natural62 (29. April 2010)

talsimir schrieb:


> Name zu lang? = Fail!!
> 
> Dârkîshâdôwkîllâá geht aber xD



hmm eig sollte der name nicht wegen der länge failen... aber wenn du meinst es wär nur die länge...

lass mich raten... du heißt kevin? ;P


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2010)

Cáasus schrieb:


> Noch einmal: Rouge ist das Zeug, dass sich eure Mütter ins Gesicht schmieren.
> Schurke = Rogue !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111EINSELF


O'rly?


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Meine Gnom Kriegerin heißt Lòllì wollen die Leute mich jetzt züchtigen??



Höchstens nur auf Anfrage und nur wenn du drauf stehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



on topic: Leute mit solchen Namen spreche ich generel nicht an oder würde ich nicht in die Grp holen. Zumal das viel zu umständlich ist wenn man den inviten soll und erst 10 std versucht den namen richtig zu schreiben. Hatte mit meinem Krieger Char früher ein à im namen drinne, beim Fraktionwechsel hatte ich den Namen dennoch behalten nur den Strich übern a weg gemacht.


----------



## pingu77 (29. April 2010)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Hab mir gleich nen Char mit dem Namen auf meinem Server erstellt. Danke!



Gern geschehen. Viel Glück beim Gilden/Raid suchen. (:


----------



## SKÿ1 (29. April 2010)

Ich liebe mein ÿ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (29. April 2010)

Ein Bekannter verwendet solche Twinks um seine Ruhe zu haben. Der Name ist fast unschreibbar. Somit gibts auch kaum /w. 

Ansonsten sind viele diesbezüglich stark mit Vorurteilen beladen. Der Glaube ist, je mehr Akzente (oder Sonderzeichen) jemand bei der Namensgebung verwendet, desto weniger wahrscheinlich wird er deren Funktion beschreiben können. Somit lassen Akzente (die lustigen Striche über den Buchstaben) Rückschlüsse auf seine Bildung und, da wir uns ja im Bereich der Vorurteile bewegen, seine Intelligenz zu. 

Damit kann man sich bereits beim Invite seine Gedanken darüber machen, ob man "so jemanden" überhaupt noch in seiner Gruppe gebrauchen kann, oder ob man schon zu viele DKs hat. 


Mal abgesehen von den Vorurteilen, welche mit Sicherheit keine große Persönlichkeit prägen, zeugt es doch zumindest von fehlender Kreativität. 

MfG Ànthàríèlàmîn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plüschbâr (29. April 2010)

Lasst den Leuten doch ihre Sonderzeichen mich stört sowas gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Plüsch



btw: 

*213 Besucher lesen dieses Thema Los weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. April 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Damit kann man sich bereits beim Invite seine Gedanken darüber machen, ob man "so jemanden" überhaupt noch in seiner Gruppe gebrauchen kann, oder ob man schon zu viele DKs hat.



ich schmeiß mich gerade so weg =D zu köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (29. April 2010)

ReakMirak schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich finde es total nervig und unnötig wenn sich Spieler Chars erstellen mit viel zu vielen Sonderzeichen drin...




Hi Leute,

ich finde es total nervig und unnötig, wenn sich Spieler über sowas im Forum aufregen


----------



## Polchen (29. April 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich finde es total nervig und unnötig, wenn sich Spieler über sowas im Forum aufregen




danke! Meine Rede


----------



## Dankin (29. April 2010)

Ich kann sie auch nicht ausstehen. Einfach zu mühsam zum eingeben beim inviten und was den Hass besonders heraufbeschwört: Bei jedem Brief oder Invite schaue ich nochmals nach, weil ich mich plötzlich frage ob da nicht vielleicht doch ein Sonderzeichen gewesen ist. Meistens ist da keines, aber wegen den Paar Freaks schau ich jedesmal nochmal nach.

Aber eigentlich habe ich auch grundsätzlich auch was gegen englische Namen ("Bloodfist" (meist DK)), Klassenbeschreibungen ("Heilmeile" (meist Dudu)) oder Romanbezüge ("Legolasso" (meist DD)). Tja ist ja ein RPG und dazu gehört auch Fantasie. Ausserdem spielt man den Charakter unzählige Stunden, da kann man sich auch mal ne Stunde für die Namensgebung Zeit nehmen.

Sehr interessant ist übrigens dass man so gut wie nie ä, ö, ü sieht, obwohl ich das eher passend finden würde.


----------



## Ixidus (29. April 2010)

ich hab nen ôô und nen øø :>


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (29. April 2010)

Elminator schrieb:


> Also meine Chars mit Sonderzeichen sind: Yumí und Cøldplay.



Kann man eigentlich auch ein normales ö nehmen?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. April 2010)

Cpt.Spaulding schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch ein normales ö nehmen?



sollte funktionieren. mein krieger hiess früher "Üäh" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann sollte ein "ö" auch gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (29. April 2010)

ist mir eigentlich auch relativ egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich tippe mal 90% der spieler, die das dänische ö im namen haben, sind zu blöd zu wissen, dass es n ö ist... aber wer sich selbst unbedingt disqualifizieren will bei der gruppensuche: nur zu


----------



## c0bRa (29. April 2010)

Ja kann man... (Bevor ich in Versuchung komm, was sarkastisches zu schreiben) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hätte z.b. nichtmal was gegen den namen Hellstrøm, der genießt wenigstens literarischen Wert (könnt ja mal googlen, vielleicht kann jemand sogar noch was mit dem Namen des Autors anfangen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (29. April 2010)

ReakMirak schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich finde es total nervig und unnötig wenn sich Spieler Chars erstellen mit viel zu vielen Sonderzeichen drin...



finde ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LingLing85 (29. April 2010)

Ganz besonders diese ganzen Pros, die gerne Imbaroxxorschurke und so heißen wollen; der Name aber schon vergeben ist und sie es dann so machen: Imbârôxxôrschûrkê ^_^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. April 2010)

Kommt immer auf den Namen an
Dârkkillárôxxór oder sowas geht garnicht
aber meine Druidin heist auch Thelialól. mir gefällt der Name.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (29. April 2010)

Hi. Ich bin Šhâdøwkîlà aus der Gilde Ðårk Pøwnågê


----------



## Sergej Sch. (29. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein dezentes Sonderzeichen im Namen und einen Bank-Twink namens Sôndérzèíchên
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




geht Härter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  	SøñÐërzêìçhéñ


----------



## Gnorfal (29. April 2010)

*Adéle *- ok

*Ðëîñ†ø**Þ* - lächerlich

auch Ossicharnamen mit Sonderzeichen sind scheisse:

*¾elf*


----------



## Xtreem (29. April 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Hi. Ich bin Šhâdøwkîlà aus der Gilde Ðårk Pøwnågê



Würde mich eher wegen des Namens an sich, statt der Sonderzeichen stören.
Nebenbei: Der Spieler gibt seinem Char einen Namen, der ihm selber gefällt und nicht allen anderen gefallen soll.

Und überhaupt: Name ist doch sowas von egal, solang der Mensch dahinter nett ist und man mit ihm zocken kann.

Wen solche Namen zu sehr stören, sollte auf einen RP-Server wechseln. Da kann man noch GMs wegen namefails anschreiben und die unternehmen da auch was.


----------



## Anonymus299 (29. April 2010)

Xtreem schrieb:


> Würde mich eher wegen des Namens an sich, statt der Sonderzeichen stören.


Geht mir auch so.^^
Streckenweise kann ich Leute garnich inviten etc. weil ich kp habe wie man dieses Sonderzeichen schreibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (29. April 2010)

Mich hat mal ein Deathknight angewhispert wegen ICC invite und ich konnte ihm nicht zurückschreiben weil der Spieler nicht gefunden wurde.. denke das lag daran, dass jeder Buchstabe von seinem Namen aus irgendeinem spanischen oder russischen Sonderbuchstaben bestand.


----------



## Sergej Sch. (29. April 2010)

hab es schon vor längeren zeiten gefunden ist recht hilfreich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (29. April 2010)

Anonymus299 schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so.^^
> Streckenweise kann ich Leute garnich inviten etc. weil ich kp habe wie man dieses Sonderzeichen schreibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/inv Shift + Linksklick auf Namen


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

Xtreem schrieb:


> Und überhaupt: Name ist doch sowas von egal, solang der Mensch dahinter nett ist und man mit ihm zocken kann.



Naja, inden meisten fällen kann man anhand des namens schon drauf schliessen wie die person dahinter tickt. Nicht immer, aber anscheinend immer öfter. Und wenn dann noch eine exorbitante Zahl an Sonderzeichen dazukommt, ist dass sogar noch eine Steigerung bzw. eine verschlimmbesserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xtreem (29. April 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Mich hat mal ein Deathknight angewhispert wegen ICC invite und ich konnte ihm nicht zurückschreiben weil der Spieler nicht gefunden wurde.. denke das lag daran, dass jeder Buchstabe von seinem Namen aus irgendeinem spanischen oder russischen Sonderbuchstaben bestand.



oder er war schon off / hatte nen dc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (29. April 2010)

Leeééêêèèroy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
gibts wirklich!


----------



## Baraccathrall (29. April 2010)

Alle Charaktere mit solchen Namen,unabhängig vom Spieler,sind bei mir hochgeradig gefährdet auf der Ignoreliste zu landen.

Kann ich gar nicht abhaben,ist nicht zuviel verlangt sich mal 5 min hinzusetzen und sich einen passenden Namen für seinen Charakter in einem MMORPG 

auszudenken.Speziell auf einem RP Server,auf einem Normalen ok aber dennoch nicht schön.

Ist mir unbegreiflich wie man so unkreativ sein kann und dadurch die Atmosphere eines Fantasyspieles ins niveaulose zieht.


----------



## Anonymus299 (29. April 2010)

Sergej schrieb:


> hab es schon vor längeren zeiten gefunden ist recht hilfreich.



DNAKEEEEEEE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum kann ich sowas nie finden??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (29. April 2010)

Xtreem schrieb:


> oder er war schon off / hatte nen dc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne hab ihn eingeladen und im /raid geschrieben,dass sein Name verbugt ist, aber whispern konnte ich ihm immernoch nichts.


----------



## Dankin (29. April 2010)

Xtreem schrieb:


> Wen solche Namen zu sehr stören, sollte auf einen RP-Server wechseln. Da kann man noch GMs wegen namefails anschreiben und die unternehmen da auch was.



Wirklich? Das wäre ja eine echte Alternative zu den Dailies oder Twinken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (29. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Gibts nicht hinzuzufügen.



Doch - zu viele Smiles ziehen jeden Beitrag ins Lächerliche.


----------



## xx-elf (29. April 2010)

Ich habe einen Holypala namens Mistrál. Ich wollte den namen halt unbedingt, weil ich ihn in Hack (nen Manga) schon so geil fand und die Person mit dem Namen perfekt zu meiner Spielweise passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Leider war der name schon vergeben, da musste eben ein Sonderzeichen her ^^


Wobei ich den Namen inzwischen bereue. Alle reden mich immer mit : Hallo Mist an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Wizziac (29. April 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Holypala namens Mistrál. Ich wollte den namen halt unbedingt, weil ich ihn in Hack (nen Manga) schon so geil fand und die Person mit dem Namen perfekt zu meiner Spielweise passt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmmm ... lecker ... Gehacktes/Mettbrötchen ... *sabber*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Didjumoi (29. April 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja sowas wie Søulfly oder Bløødhøøf geht ja noch, aber:
> 
> Ræstïñpëãçë
> 
> ...



Korrigiere: 

Ræstïñpëãçë Jenkins


----------



## pingu77 (29. April 2010)

Didjumoi schrieb:


> Korrigiere:
> 
> Ræstïñpëãçë Jenkins



Jo, ein Traum. Vorzeigemitglied für jede Gilde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Wobei ich den Namen inzwischen bereue. Alle reden mich immer mit : Hallo Mist an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo Mist, ich komme dich trösten, also bitte nicht mehr traurig sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (29. April 2010)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Naja, inden meisten fällen kann man anhand des namens schon drauf schliessen wie die person dahinter tickt. Nicht immer, aber anscheinend immer öfter.


Ähm sry ... und bei dem katastrophalen Deutsch, dazu noch ein Sprüchenachklopper,
kann ich auch sehr schnell darauf schließen, wer hinter solchem Geschreibsel steckt - nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt

Ich bevorzuge auch Charnamen ganz ohne Sonderzeichen.
Bei ca 20 Chars fällt mir die Namensauswahl aber schon schwerer.
Daher existieren bei mir nun auch schon Chars mit einem, maximal 2 Sonderzeichen, wie z.B. mein derzeitiger Main Xârathos.

Sonderzeichen gehen schon, nur sollte damit nicht übertrieben werden.

greetz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (29. April 2010)

Wizziac schrieb:


> hmmm ... lecker ... Gehacktes/Mettbrötchen ... *sabber*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das hier aber auch ALLE an Essen denken müssen, nix Hack ! HACK ! Das ist ein Manga und sehr nice, geht nebenbei auch um ein Online Rollenspiele.

Na toll jetzt habe ich Hunger x< 



Quentaros schrieb:


> Hallo Mist, ich komme dich trösten, also bitte nicht mehr traurig sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




>.<


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ähm sry ... und bei dem katastrophalen Deutsch, dazu noch ein Sprüchenachklopper,
> kann ich auch sehr schnell darauf schließen, wer hinter solchem Geschreibsel steckt - nicht wahr?
> 
> 
> ...



Mist, jetzt haste mich erwischt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie bisde jetzt darauv gekommen das mein däutsch katastofal isst. ^^


----------



## Wizziac (29. April 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Das hier aber auch ALLE an Essen denken müssen, nix Hack ! HACK ! Das ist ein Manga und sehr nice, geht nebenbei auch um ein Online Rollenspiele.
> 
> Na toll jetzt habe ich Hunger x<




och hasi ... soll ich dir dafür ein Nutellabrötchen schmieren? und dazu ne Cola zum runterspühlen??

btt: Namen mit Sonderzeichen finde ich immernoch recht bescheiden xD


----------



## Kremlin (29. April 2010)

Keine Ahnung was ihr habt. Die sind doch pfohl kuhl.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. April 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Punkt 1. Namensgebung... Er hat recht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Göttlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Ey Alta ... deine Mudda skillt verbesserter Sap ... !"


----------



## xx-elf (29. April 2010)

Wizziac schrieb:


> och hasi ... soll ich dir dafür ein Nutellabrötchen schmieren? und dazu ne Cola zum runterspühlen??
> 
> btt: Namen mit Sonderzeichen finde ich immernoch recht bescheiden xD




Hasi oO !!??


----------



## XXI. (29. April 2010)

Ich finde wie schon von vielen vor mir gesagt, dass Sonderzeichen nur in Ordnung sind wenn zu zum Namen passen.
Beispiel: Bullweí; ein skandivanischer Name der auch in Wirklichkeit so geschrieben wird...


----------



## c0bRa (29. April 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Göttlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gibts echt noch Leute, die Barlow nich  kennen? o.O

Schau bzw. hör dir die anderen 6-7 auch noch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"... das gilt auch für grüne Stoffhosen des Wals..."


----------



## Eboron (29. April 2010)

Ich kann diese Dèâthkîllér Schurken, usw. nicht mehr sehen^^

Ich glaube keiner meiner Chars hat auch nur 1 Sonderzeichen, ich bereu nur meinen Jäger "Legollas" getauft zu haben >.<
haha, wieso hab ich das wohl gemacht? *schäm*

Für mich sollte jeder Char einen richtigen Namen (auch fantasie Namen) haben. Nicht solche wie Noobkiller, Bratpfanne oder was weiss ich^^

Meine Meinung und so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizziac (29. April 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Hasi oO !!??



Schätzelein .... hrhr


----------



## Ginkohana (29. April 2010)

Ansich stimme ich beim Thema Sonderzeichen den SZHatern zu, trotzdem habe ich einen Char mit einem (1) Sonderzeichen und dies nur aus dem Grunde, dass Blizz es nicht rallt mir meinen alten Namen wiederzugeben.

Auf einen anderen Server getranst
Paar Wochen da gespielt
zurückgetranst (Name war angeblich vergeben)
Seither läuft meine Ginko als Gînko rum obwohl es lt. Armory keinen Char namens Ginko auf meinem Server gibt.


Zum Thema "ordentlicher" Name kann ich nur sagen, dass sich alle meine Chars eines bedeutungsvollen Namens erfreuen können da ich mich aus dem japanischen Namensrepertoire bediene.


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (29. April 2010)

namen mit sonderzeichen find ich total einfallslos!


----------



## Seonaid (29. April 2010)

Ich verbringe viele Stunden mit meinen Chars und deswegen suche ich meine Namen mit viel Zeit aus. Zusammengewürfelte Namen mag ich nicht, ich bevorzuge richtige Namen und ohne Sonderzeichen. 

Wenn jemand mich anspricht dann möchte ich mich auch mit dem Char identifzieren können und das könnte ich nicht bei Buchstabenwirrwar mit Sonderzeichen (oder auch ohne).


----------



## Cazor (29. April 2010)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Hab mir gleich nen Char mit dem Namen auf meinem Server erstellt. Danke!




ich auch!

wie nenn ich seine Gilde, <will keine Post> oder eher < Ðårk Pøwnågê> , was meint ihr? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seelchen (29. April 2010)

je sonderzeichen im namen, desto ignore!

wenn nach dieser regel gelebt wird, erspart mann/frau sich einiges an ärger mit dem "bodensatz" von wow.

bussi und baba.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. April 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Auf einen anderen Server getranst
> Paar Wochen da gespielt
> zurückgetranst (Name war angeblich vergeben)
> Seither läuft meine Ginko als Gînko rum obwohl es lt. Armory keinen Char namens Ginko auf meinem Server gibt.



wenn der char unter lvl 10 ist wird er nicht im arsenal angezeigt :>


----------



## DaScAn (29. April 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> ich find se praktisch...
> 
> Alles über 2 Sonderzeichen kommt nicht in den Raid
> 
> ...



Stimme dem Vollkommen zu.
Sagt alles was gesagt werden muss.


----------



## Lord Aresius (29. April 2010)

Finde Sonderzeichen in Namen auch absolut inakzeptabel.

Es nervt echt, wenn man beim inviten oder im Arsenal dauert drauf achten muss, die Zeichen richtig zu schreiben.

Wäre schön, wenn Blizzard mit Cata Sonderzeichen verbieten würde. Diese Änderung würde ich doch sehr begrüßen.


----------



## Cazor (29. April 2010)

sooo, Ræstïñpëãçë hat gleich seinen Auftritt in Sturmwind. Hüpfend, versteht sich.


----------



## Quentaros (29. April 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Finde Sonderzeichen in Namen auch absolut inakzeptabel.
> 
> Es nervt echt, wenn man beim inviten oder im Arsenal dauert drauf achten muss, die Zeichen richtig zu schreiben.
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn Blizzard mit Cata Sonderzeichen verbieten würde. Diese Änderung würde ich doch sehr begrüßen.



Geschweige denn, wenn du was per Post zu nem Char sendest... ein Fehler im Zeichen und es könnte bei jemand anderes landen


----------



## mrjohnson (29. April 2010)

ReakMirak schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich finde es total nervig und unnötig wenn sich Spieler Chars erstellen mit viel zu vielen Sonderzeichen drin...
> 
> ...



bist du ein mädchen?


----------



## Lucutos (29. April 2010)

Hallo, Ich bin auch kein Fan von Sonderzeichen im Namen.
Aber was wirklich nerft ist wenn andere Spieler so viel Einfallsreichtum besitzen,
daß sie einfach den Namen einer Deiner Chars nimmt und da nen zeichen reinknallt 
Das tut echt Weh wenn man daran denkt wie viel grips der Spieler haben muss.

gruß Luco


----------



## Xerodes (29. April 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> sooo, Ræstïñpëãçë hat gleich seinen Auftritt in Sturmwind. Hüpfend, versteht sich.



Hab auch grad in OG rumgegammelt. Unglaublich wie viele einen doch anwispern ^^

Wie viele hier schon gesagt haben gehen Sonderzeichen die geschickt und passend platziert sind in Ordnung, aber eine Flut von Sonderzeichen ist in meinen Augen nicht mehr aktzeptabel.


----------



## Cazor (29. April 2010)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Hab auch grad in OG rumgegammelt. Unglaublich wie viele einen doch anwispern ^^
> 
> Wie viele hier schon gesagt haben gehen Sonderzeichen die geschickt und passend platziert sind in Ordnung, aber eine Flut von Sonderzeichen ist in meinen Augen nicht mehr aktzeptabel.




naja ich spiel auf nem RP Server, hab meinen Char grad bei so nem Lêgôlâs auf Folgen gestellt.. Tickets wirds wohl keine geben, weiß ja keiner wie das geschrieben wird. 
Danke für den Spaß! Hab da auch gleich mal das alte "/me ignoriert Euch jetzt" angewendet. *lacht*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiichi (29. April 2010)

Also ich finde 1 gut plaziertes Sonderzeichen ist okay bei mehr wirds schlimm ^^

Dann informier ich mich n bisschen und schon finden sich schöne namen die auf dem server keiner hat ^^


----------



## Gerti (29. April 2010)

Najo ich finde Sonderzeichen in der Regel auch nicht gut.

Meinen Priester wollte ich Gypsy nennen, den Namen gabs dann aber Leider schon, also hab ich Gypsie genommen. Ohne iorgendwelche SOnderzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde die meisten Namen kann man noch ein wenig abwandeln, damit es dann passt und man kein Sonderzeichen verwenden muss.
Wenn es zum Wort gehört (französisch, spanisch, etc) dann kann das natürlich mit machen oder das man halt eins nimmt, aber zu viele finde ich nicht wirlich okay und dann sieh in meinen Augen der Name auch nicht mehr schön aus.


----------



## ruebezal (29. April 2010)

Tach

Ich hab eigentlich auch ein Sonderzeichen im Namen: Rübezal. Denn ein ü is ja nix anderes als ein u mit nem e drüber. ;-))

Aber die Flut von Sonderzeichem im Namen find ich schon bissle blöd. Solche Leute lad ich meist gar nich ein, weils einfach zu blöd zum schreiben is. Ich mein wenns um die richtige Betonung von einem Namen geht ists ja in Ordnung ein oder zwei Sonderzeichen drinn zu haben, aber alles darüber hinaus is nur mühsam.

MfG
Rübe


----------



## Technocrat (29. April 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Start -> Ausführen -> Charmap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Und wenn jemand glaubt, das ich mir das antue nur weil er einen invite will, hat sich derjenige geschnitten!


----------



## attake (29. April 2010)

sonderzeichen gehören verboten !

desweiteren wären nachnahmen ned schlecht !  nur nachnahmen sollten einzigartig sein , und auch accountbezogen !  
D.H.: alle deine chars haben den gleichen nachnahmen ^^  wodurch jeder auch mit nem twink leicht zu erkennen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



m.f.g.   ATTA


----------



## pirmin93 (29. April 2010)

von mir aus sollen sie áéìûááê heissen aber wenn blöde alt + numblock zeichen kommen nervts weil man die einfach nicht im /wer suchen kann ohne das beschissene zeichen 
zu googlen-.-


----------



## wildrazor09 (29. April 2010)

Ich hasse sie, muss aber damit leben

Schlimmer ist sowas Ð Æ etc. einfach blöd wenn man dann noch nachfragen muss wie die Tastenkombination für das Zeichen ist.


----------



## Alucaard (29. April 2010)

Ja die tolle deutsche Comm und ihre Sonderzeichen....

Ist einer zu Blöd oder einfach zu Faul sich was interressantes einfalln zu lassen gibst entweder was lateinisches,spanisches oder das wie sonst was geliebte Sonderzeichen über Namen die schon zigfach existieren.
Naja solang der Kopf nur beim Denken solche Schmerzen bereitet kann man ja immernoch in die Politik gehn.


----------



## Cazor (29. April 2010)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Ja die tolle deutsche Comm und ihre Sonderzeichen....
> 
> Ist einer zu Blöd oder einfach zu Faul sich was interressantes einfalln zu lassen gibst entweder was lateinisches,spanisches oder das wie sonst was geliebte Sonderzeichen über Namen die schon zigfach existieren.
> Naja solang der Kopf nur beim Denken solche Schmerzen bereitet kann man ja immernoch in die Politik gehn.




sagte Draacula rückwärts.


----------



## Aggropip (29. April 2010)

ReakMirak schrieb:


> was meint ihr dazu??


wayne....





solange die leute es nicht übertreiben


----------



## Stefano Hämmerle (29. April 2010)

Naja es gibt auch ausnahmen ich zb ich benütze den namen schon länger und da ich aber nach 1 1/2 Jahren wieder angefangen hab und der name einfach nicht ging mir ein Sonderzeichen erlaubt aber das trifft natürlich auch nicht auf jeden zu


----------



## Ultimo01 (29. April 2010)

Naja Sinnlos ist's nicht aber ich finds scheiße wenn der 8stellige name aus 7 sonderzeichen besteht `´^ ect...

Aber sonst... ist schwer n wow namen zu finden der nicht vergen ist..

Lebesmittel sind auch fast alle durch

leberwurst, malzbier, ect 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alucaard (29. April 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> sagte Draacula rückwärts.



Ja sagter


----------



## Ginkohana (29. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> wenn der char unter lvl 10 ist wird er nicht im arsenal angezeigt :>



Wenn ich den erwische, der seit nem 3/4 Jahr einen Char mit meinem Namen unter LV 10 auf meinem Server hat, den bewerf ich mit Wattebäuschchen bis er blutet.


----------



## PumPam (29. April 2010)

am nervigsten finde ich diese absurden wortspiele wie "Pvpaladin"oder so.....
mehr fällt mir nihct ein :-)


----------



## Mondenkynd (29. April 2010)

ReakMirak schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich finde es total nervig und unnötig wenn sich Spieler Chars erstellen mit viel zu vielen Sonderzeichen drin...



Wayne? Glaube nicht das du den Leuten vorzuschreiben hast wie Sie Ihre Chars nennen möchten, solange Blizzard diese Zeichen erlaubt kann man Sie auch nutzen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (29. April 2010)

Musste ja wer schreiben mit mehreren Sonderzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iXEd (29. April 2010)

ReakMirak schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich finde es total nervig und unnötig wenn sich Spieler Chars erstellen mit viel zu vielen Sonderzeichen drin...
> 
> ...



omg





mimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimimi... mimimimimimimimi




kann dir doch vollkommen egal sein wie sich andere nennen...


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (29. April 2010)

Ich sag nur "Getroffene Hunde bellen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poseidoom (29. April 2010)

Leute, die Sonderzeichen im Namen haben, sind zu faul, um sich "normale" Namen auszudenken!


----------



## iXEd (29. April 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Ich sag nur "Getroffene Hunde bellen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe^^


nene ich hab schon nen normalen namen, aber ich versteh einfach nicht wie man sich über so nen dreck aufregen kann 




man man der hat vllt probleme...


----------



## WackoJacko (29. April 2010)

Was auch im Trend ist wie bereits gesagt wurde sind die Namen mit Lol drin wie zB Alicelol Peterlol Nooblol da denk ich mir, wie einfallslos diese Leute sein müssen.


----------



## Cazor (29. April 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Was auch im Trend ist wie bereits gesagt wurde sind die Namen mit Lol drin wie zB Alicelol Peterlol Nooblol da denk ich mir, wie einfallslos diese Leute sein müssen.




Das war zu BC Arenazeiten ein Trend, da wurde Athene gebannt und kam als Athenelol wieder. Alle "die was auf sich hielten" hiessen dann auf einmal ähnlichlol.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. April 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Das war zu BC Arenazeiten ein Trend, da wurde Athene gebannt und kam als Athenelol wieder. Alle "die was auf sich hielten" hiessen dann auf einmal ähnlichlol.



wer ist athene?


----------



## inxs_tp (29. April 2010)

ich habe am anfang meine wow kariere auch den fehler gemacht 4 chars mit irgendwelchen hütchen zu erstellen einfach weil ich den namen wollte ... im nachhinein wars aber nur doof und ich habe alle mit sonderzeichen umbenannt.
Und es hat richtig gedauert einen schönen, passenden namen für jeden zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal diejenigen mit extrem vielen sonderzeichen wollen nicht gefunden werden, oder sind einfach in einem alter wo sowas cool zu sein scheint (11 abwärts)


----------



## Headhunter94 (29. April 2010)

Ich hasse Sonderzeichen in Namen die haben da nix verloren in WoW und auch so irgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn man dann mal davon absieht, dass diese Leute ihre Chars Ðéstôýêr sind die mit Sonderzeichen um längen hässlicher. Sonderzeichen wirken einfach kindisch sie machen deinen Namen hässlich und meistens sind solche Namen eh schon nicht mehr zu retten.


----------



## Xerom (29. April 2010)

lol wie immer sehr Amüsant wie hier die Menschenversteher und Hobbypsycholgen sich zum besten geben man darf auch diejenigen nicht vergessen die alle über einen Kamm scheren und oh fast vergessen auch die, denen es so oft schon bestätigt wurde weil man es ja täglich erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



O Mein Gott ich gehöre ja auch zu den Einfallslosen Kacknoobs und bin auch sicher ein Günther der kaum die 15 Jahre Überschritten hat, weil ich solche Ketzerische Zeichen Verwende ich kann ja von vornerein kein Skill haben mit diesen sündigen Zeichen deswegen habe ich den Königsmörder auch im Itemshop gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon mal daran gedacht das es eventuell Spieler gibt die sich gerne mit dem Char identifizieren ( für die Wahrsager: Identifizieren nicht zu verwechseln mit Süchtig oder RL Versager) den sie spielen wollen und sich einen Namen rausgesucht haben den sie wollen und selbst die x verschiedenen Schreibweisen vergeben sind und es dann mit einem ó beispielsweise versuchen und dies dann klappt?

Ich hatte in ICC schon Leute bei die beinahe mehr Sonderzeichn als Buchstaben hatten aber mehr wie ein Schmunzeln oder im TS ne lustige Bemerkung gibts nicht solange er im Raid das tut was er machen muss. Alles andere von vornerein ablehnen und Vorurteile Aussprechen über Leute die man nicht kennt ist auch eine Art Rassismus zumindest in meinen Augen.

Lasst doch die leute machen was sie wollen ist ihr Acc sie bezahlen das und nicht Ihr und deswegen jemanden nicht Laden wollen? Im schlimmsten Fall muss er /w dann geht das auch in einer Sekunde.


----------



## NoxActor (29. April 2010)

Entweder nen anderen Namen..
Oder weiss net was..
Aber Sonderzeichen sollten entfernt werden =)


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> wer ist athene?


Ein WoW Spieler der mit verschiedenen Youtube videos bekannt wurde und worldfirst 79 hatte (und dann für kurze Zeit gesperrt wurde).
Und er nennt sich der beste Paladin der Welt.


----------



## Orthrus (29. April 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt, eine feste Regel wird keinem gerecht.
Ich entscheide da lieber von Fall zu Fall.

Manche Namen sind auch ohne Sonderzeichen ein völliges No Go.

Der Name meiner DK besitzt auch ein Sonderzeichen und ich weiss noch nicht einmal ob der Name auch ohne verfügbar gewesen wäre.
Wikipedia: Nekrose vom griech. Nékrosis "Absterben", folgerichtig heisst die Gute *Nékrosis

*Von einer völlig sinnentleerten Benutzung der Sonderzeichen halte ich aber auch wenig.
Schade finde ich allerdings, das es nicht möglich ist für Doppelnamen oder Vor-/ Nachname ein Leerzeichen einzufügen.


Mit untoten Grüßen...



PS. Alt+Num.Block benutze ich hier ohnehin ständig, da meine Tastatur keine Umlaute besitzt. Das ist somit nicht das Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. April 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Ein WoW Spieler der mit verschiedenen Youtube videos bekannt wurde und worldfirst 79 hatte (und dann für kurze Zeit gesperrt wurde).
> Und er nennt sich der beste Paladin der Welt.



danke.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich dachte schon ich hätte irgendwas verpasst...


----------



## 2young4nick (29. April 2010)

hmm, diskriminierung ist wohl bei euch ganz gut im kommen sonderzeichen hassen aber dann z.B. gegen Nazis sein und so weiter.
Aber leider ist das ob Nazi ob in einem spiel oder in der Schule alles diskriminierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (29. April 2010)

Und so kommt man von Bienen zu Unterwäsche oder von Sonderzeichen zu Nazis.


----------



## Shaila (29. April 2010)

Erfahrungen zeigen einfach, dass Spieler wie "Deathshadow" oder Spieler wie "Déstóýèr" nich ernst zu nehmen sind. Das hat nichts mit Diskriminierung zu tun. Solche Namen gehören einfach nicht in ein MMORPG. Die sind nicht schön und auch nicht lustig. Sie sind einfach nur kindisch und affig. Man muss keinen verteufeln, weil er mal ein oder auch 2 Zeichen im Namen ha. Auf keinen Fall. Aber bei Fällen wie die oben genannten, mache ich einen weiten Bogen um solche.


----------



## Kremlin (29. April 2010)

Ich bin Lêgóôlâs. Ich bin Jäger. Ich mache dicke Krits. Meine Hobbys sind Freunde treffen und in WoW Horde killen.


----------



## Xerom (29. April 2010)

Sorry wenn ich da was angezettelt habe, mit dem Wort Rassismus habe ich mit Sicherheit nicht an die Nazis gedacht, Rassismus ist eine Weltweite Seuche und aus der Ecke in der USA wo ich herkomme ist das stärker verbreitet als hier ich habe dies nur als Vergleich geschrieben denn wenn man ehrlich ist und die meisten Beiträge liest ist das meiste nur Vorurteilsbehaftet und das vom Vorschreiber in abgeänderter Form nachgebrabbelt mehr aber nicht.
Wenn da was Falsch verstanden wurde oder jemand sich angegriffen und gekränkt fühlt Entschuldige ich mich selbstverständlich dafür.

Und jetzt wieder Freunde schreibt weiter es ist heute wirklich sehr Lustig .


----------



## Terrorcorps (29. April 2010)

So ich muss mich auch ma melden ! Man sieht echt das WOW fast nur noch von Kindern  gezockt wird! Wenn leute meinen sonderzeichen rein zu machen dann lasst sie doch bitte  ihren spass !

Aber dann direkt so was schreiben Chars mit sonderzeichen kommen nicht in einem Raid sry das ist für mich einfach nur KinderKacke^^ weil bei mir inne gilde sind so viele leute mit sonderzeichen das ist doch vollkommen egal ! Naja ich finde halt echt so einen Beitrag hätte man sich aber auch sparen können ! 

Terrorcorps,Blacktérror,Biberbruder,Voodooghost (Ak Manuel) vom Server bealgun grüsst euch alle !

ps wie ihr sehen könnt habe ich auch sonderzeichen bei einem Char


----------



## MayoAmok (29. April 2010)

Leute mit Sonderzeichen über Gebühr kommen mir nicht in den Raid. Besonders schlimm sind die bereits erwähnten "Spezialzeichen", für die man erst eine Zahlenkombination eingeben muss. 

Sollte ich mit Leuten mit Sonderzeichen im TS sein, werde ich auch ihren Namen entsprechend der Akzente aussprechen. Vielleicht kommen sie dann drauf, wie beknackt das eigentlich ist. 

Ich kenne nen Druiden mit dem Namen Battlécat. der ärgert sich immer, wenn ich das E betone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (29. April 2010)

Hm Herr Blackterror Voodooghost spielt ja auf keinem RP Server. Hier mal was zum Schmökern:

Wird ein Spieler angetroffen, der diese Regeln verletzt, kann er/sie: 
*eine Verwarnung erhalten[*]zeitweilig von World of Warcraft ausgeschlossen werden*


*Nicht-mittelalterliche/fantasygerechte Charakternamen*


Diese Kategorie umfasst: 
*jegliche nicht mittelalterlich und im Sinne der Fantasy geprägte Namen (z.B. Megakiller, MeiStErZauBeReR, R0xx0r)*
*alle normalen Namensbestimmungen (die Sie hier finden)*
Wird ein Spieler angetroffen, der diese Regeln verletzt, wird er/sie: 
*einen zufällig erstellten und vorübergehenden Namen erhalten, der mit dem Online-Ticketsystem wieder geändert werden kann*
*eine angemessene Verwarnung erhalten, wenn der Name gegen eine der normalen Namensbestimmungen verstößt*
*WICHTIG*

*Diese Bestimmungen gelten zusätzlich zu den Regeln, die auf allen anderen Servern Gültigkeit haben.*
*Wiederholte Verletzungen einer der Bestimmungen für den Rollenspielserver führen genau wie jede Verletzung der anderen Nutzungsbestimmungen oft zum zeitweiligen Ausschluss vom Spiel. Die gleichen Sanktionen können in Extremfällen bei erstmaligem Auftreten vorgenommen werden.*
Innerhalb dieses Spiels begegnen Sie tausenden von anderen Spielern, die unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben und aus vollkommen anderen Lebensverhältnissen als Sie selber kommen. Denken Sie immer daran, dass Sie Ihre Umgebung mit Respekt behandeln. Helfen Sie uns, um die stimmungsvollste Spielergemeinschaft in der Geschichte der MMORPGs zu erschaffen. 




Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/policy/roleplaying.html

Also bitte haltet euch von diesen Servern fern!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. April 2010)

2young4nick schrieb:


> hmm, diskriminierung ist wohl bei euch ganz gut im kommen sonderzeichen hassen aber dann z.B. gegen Nazis sein und so weiter.
> Aber leider ist das ob Nazi ob in einem spiel oder in der Schule alles diskriminierung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin%E2%80%99s_law


----------



## benwingert (29. April 2010)

ich finde viele sonderzeichen überflüssig vor allem wenn man sie auf einer normalen deutschen tastatur nicht ohne umwege tippen kann... ich habe nur einen sonderzeichennamen und zwar Tôdkommt (ja er ist bescheuert aber ich mag solche namen) und das ^ ist dem normalwowler ja eh geläufig.


----------



## the Whitewolf (29. April 2010)

Hab auch so einen char^^ ka was mich geritten hat is ja auch bald 5 Jahre her^^ aber ich seh auch nicht ein jetzt nur weil der Name schrecklich is Geld zu zahlen um ihn zu ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorcorps (29. April 2010)

Ja danke für den hinweis ich habe aber nicht vom RP server gesprochen ! Und ich finde echt es muss doch jedem gegönd sein sich so zu nennen wie er nun will ! Auch wenn es im Rp server ist ! Das ist ja nun schon bissel schade das man auf RP server namen haben muss die man nach regeln von Blizzard machen muss ! Weil wenn ich mir das mal überlege so lange es nichts ist von wegen ein namen ist wo mit man andere beliedigt z.b als namen (DuKackboon) oder so hat ist es doch echt egal ob es fantasi namen ist oder net! So lange nicht rechtsradikales oder so dabei ist finde ich so was schwachsinn schließlich bezahlt man für en Kramm ja auch also soll man sich doch so nennen dürfen wie man will so lange es halt echt keinen andern beleidgit ! Und wenn man sich über so was aufregt dann soll man halt nicht mehr zocken weil so was wird es halt nun mal immer geben !


----------



## Dagonzo (29. April 2010)

ReakMirak schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich finde es total nervig und unnötig wenn sich Spieler Chars erstellen mit viel zu vielen Sonderzeichen drin...


Der Meinung bin ich auch. Das zeigt das die Leute nicht die geringste Fantasie besitzen. Stattdessen gibt es dann einen "Legolas" in allen möglichen Variationen. 
Oder das Namen dann bewusst falsch geschrieben werden, weil das Original schon vergeben ist, finde ich genauso sinnfrei.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (29. April 2010)

Ach du scheiße wie kann man die Namensgebung nur so ernst nehmen?
Ich meine seinem Kind kann man ja nen schönen Namen verpassen, aber HALLO es ist ein wow char. 
Sprich: Nichts tolles oder irgendwie wichtiges O.o

Wenn ich also meinen Char Nutellatoast nennen möchte warum nicht, und wenn ich das lustig finde meinen Char Âpökálýptø zu nennen dann geht das nur mich was an!

Was bilden sich Leute eig etwas drauf ein sagen zu können:"Nein in meinem Raid nicht! Denn ich bin Gott!"
Im echten Leben wohl keine führungspersönlichkeit mhm ? xD
Junge Junge


----------



## Terrorcorps (29. April 2010)

ganz deiner meinung 666Anubis666


----------



## 666Anubis666 (29. April 2010)

Terrorcorps schrieb:


> ganz deiner meinung 666Anubis666


Der Name ist schon was her... nur fürs Protokoll xD


----------



## marvin51 (29. April 2010)

ja sorry aber aber die ganzen rogues haben es doch garnet anders beigebracht bekommen von barlow und weil die jeweiligen namen schon vergeben sind muss halt auf jedem buchstabe nen Sonderzeichen drauf. nene spaß aber ich find das ab 2 dingern auch nervig







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9siA3pi1wZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (29. April 2010)

marvin51 schrieb:


> [...]
> nene spaß aber ich find das ab 2 dingern auch nervig


Logisch wird es irgendwann zu nervig aber wenn es den Leuten gefällt lasst es ihnen doch XD


----------



## Jester (29. April 2010)

Terrorcorps schrieb:


> Ja danke für den hinweis ich habe aber nicht vom RP server gesprochen ! Und ich finde echt es muss doch jedem gegönd sein sich so zu nennen wie er nun will ! Auch wenn es im Rp server ist ! Das ist ja nun schon bissel schade das man auf RP server namen haben muss die man nach regeln von Blizzard machen muss ! Weil wenn ich mir das mal überlege so lange es nichts ist von wegen ein namen ist wo mit man andere beliedigt z.b als namen (DuKackboon) oder so hat ist es doch echt egal ob es fantasi namen ist oder net! So lange nicht rechtsradikales oder so dabei ist finde ich so was schwachsinn schließlich bezahlt man für en Kramm ja auch also soll man sich doch so nennen dürfen wie man will so lange es halt echt keinen andern beleidgit ! Und wenn man sich über so was aufregt dann soll man halt nicht mehr zocken weil so was wird es halt nun mal immer geben !



Wäre man komplett alleine auf einem RP-Server würde dein Name sicher keine Rolle spielen.
Da es aber Leute gibt, die auf einem RP Server auch wirklich RP betreiben wollen! Oo

Folgende Szene:
Arnuven, Remkar und Menas stehen in SW und betreiben RP, sind so richtig vertieft in ihre Rollen!
Auf einmal rennt ein hüpfender, "LoL"-Makro Spammender Paladin namens "Terrorcorps" um sie rum.
Zack kannst du das RP vergessen!

(Ereignisse stark überzogen, etwaige Ähnlichkeiten mit real existierenden Chars sind rein zufällig)


----------



## Impes (29. April 2010)

Grüße.

Jaa. Ich hasse selbst diese Nicks mit den abnormalen Sonderzeichen, Accent, oder Ähnlichem.

Rein aus diesem 'Trieb' habe ich mir damals einen Hunter-Twink erstellt, dessen Nick sich auf 'ÐarçØØñðæ' belief.
Krank, mehr als zu viele Sonderzeichen und nach fünf Wochen auch schon wieder gelöscht, da ich mir selbst auf die Nerven ging.

Was das bringt? Ich weiß es nicht.

Wohl das simple Problemlösen:

"Was? 'Master' ist schon vergeben? Nenne ich mich eben 'Mastér'!"
Und so weiter.

Von daher- es kann eben nicht jeder 'Ralph' heißen, wenn es schon Jemanden auf dem Realm gibt, der sich so genannt hat.

Wenn man keinen Ausweg findet, solle man sich auch nicht daran stören.
Außer, man ist auf einem Rollenspiel-Realm..

MfG


----------



## Nexus.X (29. April 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Es nervt echt, wenn man beim inviten oder im Arsenal dauert drauf achten muss, die Zeichen richtig zu schreiben.





Technocrat schrieb:


> Und wenn jemand glaubt, das ich mir das antue nur weil er einen invite will, hat sich derjenige geschnitten!


Ich wüsste gerne mal, wie ihr Eure Spieler invitet, wenn ihr dafür großartig die Namen abtippen müsst? Auf den Namen, Rechtsklick, Invite und das Thema hat sich.
Zum Arsenal-Scan: Gerade da finde ich so ein unauffälliges Satzzeichen erst recht praktisch ... machen sich die Leute meist nicht die Mühe, einen ständig zu filzen.



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Erfahrungen zeigen einfach, dass Spieler wie "Deathshadow" oder Spieler wie "Déstóýèr" nich ernst zu nehmen sind. Das hat nichts mit Diskriminierung zu tun. Solche Namen gehören einfach nicht in ein MMORPG. Die sind nicht schön und auch nicht lustig. Sie sind einfach nur kindisch und affig. *Man muss keinen verteufeln, weil er mal ein oder auch 2 Zeichen im Namen ha. Auf keinen Fall. Aber bei Fällen wie die oben genannten, mache ich einen weiten Bogen um solche.
> *


Da du den ersten Namen anscheinend selbst ohne Besonderheiten nicht magst, liegt es wohl eher an den Wörtern, als an den Zeichen.
Und ich denke so geht es den meisten überwiegend, nur haben sie es irgendwann schon stumpfsinnig auf die Zeichen an sich beschränkt.

Wenn man das Anprangern solcher Namen trennt, wie du es in deinem unteren Teil des Posts beschrieben hast, kann man solch eine Meinung natürlich akzeptieren, da es bei manchen Namen wirklich nicht ertragbar ist.
Aber die meisten hier verabscheuen ja, zumindest soweit man es rausliest, jeden der auch nur ein einziges Zeichen benutzt. Sowas empfinde ich für kleingeistig und oberflächlich, wie bereits gesagt.

Zum Thema Buchstabenerweiterung = einfallslos:
Ich finde z.B. Nîshyra, Laruthî oder Akaretî jetzt nicht wirklich fantasielos.

MfG


----------



## Sîns (29. April 2010)

Das einzige wo mich Sonderzeichen wirklich ärgern ist wen sie 
1.Einen Namen Kopieren der normal schon weg ist und jemand anderem gehört
2.Über jedem Buchstaben ein Sonderzeichen steheh muss

Ansonsten finde ich die dinger eher wenig Nerfig oder auch zum Teil praktisch da man sich so die eigene Chars mit "selben"Namen benennen kann. 

Und wen es leute nervt für einen Invite die ganzen sonderzeichen zu machen hilft sich einfach von der Person anschreiben zu lassen ^^


----------



## sedonium (29. April 2010)

Îch bénûtzé prâktísch ímmêr Sóndêrzéîchên. zb. âúch híér îm fôrúm, îm chàt, ódêr wénn ích

sms schréîbê. îch fíndê dás hát stîl únd núr sô kànn mán sîch nóch vôn dèr Mássê ábhêbén...


----------



## LaVerne (30. April 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne mal, wie ihr Eure Spieler invitet, wenn ihr dafür großartig die Namen abtippen müsst? Auf den Namen, Rechtsklick, Invite und das Thema hat sich.



Wenn Du einen Raid zusammenstellst und irgendjemand flüstert Dich an, Du mögest <Sonderzeichenfreak> einladen (oftmals noch im Chat falsch geschrieben), während Du gleichzeitig einfachere Namen zugeflüstert bekommst, dann bleibt <Sonderzeichenfreak> außen vor. Entweder macht man es dem Raidlead einfach - oder man muß damit leben, übergangen zu werden.

Genausowenig melde ich mich auf einen Raid von <Sonderzeichenfreak>, wenn ich dafür umloggen müßte, was bedeutet, ich müßte mir den <Sonderzeichenfreak> erst mal notieren, um ihn später anzuflüstern. Muß er halt länger einen Tank oder Heiler suchen.

Auch ein "/friend <Sonderzeichenfreak>" tu ich mir in den seltensten Fällen an. Rücksichtsnahme auf die Mitspieler beginnt halt schon bei der Namenserstellung - wobei ich zugeben muß, daß mein Gnomentank-Mädel "Sterilisiria" auch ohne Sonderzeichen zu kompliziert benamst ist.


----------



## DreiHaare (30. April 2010)

Alles mit mehr als einem Sonderzeichen wird einfach nicht eingeladen, da ist mir die Spielweise desjenigen auch völlig wurscht.

Basta!


----------



## DreiHaare (30. April 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Ach du scheiße wie kann man die Namensgebung nur so ernst nehmen?
> Ich meine seinem Kind kann man ja nen schönen Namen verpassen, aber HALLO es ist ein wow char.
> Sprich: Nichts tolles oder irgendwie wichtiges O.o
> 
> ...




Na, du bist ja richtig klasse.
Du erwartest alle Freiheiten bei der Vergabe deiner Charnamen...aber du akzeptierst nicht die völlige Freiheit eines Raidleiters, dich genau deswegen außen vor zu lassen?
Wenn mich die Sonderzeichen in deinem Charakternamen nerven oder aber ich deinen Charnamen völlig bescheuert finde, bleibst du aus meinem Raid. Feddich.
Und JA, in diesem Raid macht der Raidleiter die Regeln. So ist das nunmal, du Führungspersönlichkeit. ^^


----------



## Obsurd (30. April 2010)

Sonderzeichen finde ich auch nicht gerade gut.
Manchmal will einer aber unbedingt einen Namen haben und dann macht er halt ein sonderzeichen.


----------



## Magnison (30. April 2010)

Ich gehöre zu der Sorte die auch gerne mal einen lv70 Schurken löscht nur weil mir der Name nicht mehr gefällt, darum verwende ich nur noch lateinische Namen die zum Sinn der Klasse passen.


----------



## TheDoggy (30. April 2010)

Ich hatte beim Servertrans auch die Wahl: Ekliges Sonderzeichen, um meinen geliebten Nick zu behalten, oder neuer Name? Naja, wie ich mich entschieden habe (was lange gedauert hat, weil ziemlich fix klar war, dass ich kein Bock auf Sonderzeichendreck hab, aber dann einen neuen Nick finden musste, der gefällt und alles Gute belegt war... xD), sieht man ja in der Sig...

Ansonsten bin ich Leuten mit Sonderzeichen eher... auch ablehnend gegenüber.
Wie mein Freund beim Twinken feststellte: "Wie gut/schlecht die Gruppe ist, erkennt man am "Sonderzeichenindex": 0-3 Sonderzeichen/Gruppe: Gruppe ist gut; alles drüber: Gruppe ist Crap" Es hat sich sogar bestätigt...
Abgesehen davon, dass so Leute, die auf Teufel-komm-raus DEATHKILLAR oder IMBAROXXOR heissen müssen, egal wie viel Zeichen da noch rein müssen, irgendwie lächerlich sind...
Naja, aber bis zu einer Grenze von 1 Sonderzeichen auf 5 Zeichen isses noch im Rahmen. :x


----------



## Gnarak (30. April 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Mich hat mal ein Deathknight angewhispert wegen ICC invite und ich konnte ihm nicht zurückschreiben weil der Spieler nicht gefunden wurde.. denke das lag daran, dass jeder Buchstabe von seinem Namen aus irgendeinem spanischen oder russischen Sonderbuchstaben bestand.




Du weisst aber schon, dass wenn Du einem Whisper antworten willst den Namen nicht schreiben musst, oder ????


----------



## Serephit (30. April 2010)

sedonium schrieb:


> Îch bénûtzé prâktísch ímmêr Sóndêrzéîchên. zb. âúch híér îm fôrúm, îm chàt, ódêr wénn ích
> 
> sms schréîbê. îch fíndê dás hát stîl únd núr sô kànn mán sîch nóch vôn dèr Mássê ábhêbén...



ja das ist echt toll, ich benutze Sonderzeichen so wie du beim schreiben auch beim sprechen...


----------



## Gurzjil_ (30. April 2010)

Wenn ein Sonderzeichen vorkommt, und es zum Namen passt, ist es schön und recht. Aber ich habe keinen Char mit Sonderzeichen. Ich stehe eher auf RP Namen ohne Sonderzeichen=)

so long Gurzjil_


----------



## Imba-Noob (30. April 2010)

Ich finds sehr nervig. Oft sucht man bestimmte Leute, dann hat man den falschen, weil es 1000nde von Aragons, Âragons, Aragóns usw gibt oder findet ihn/sie aufgrund eines falschen Sonderzeichens nicht. Praktisch ist daran gar nichts. Im Gegenteil. Das behindert auch das Handeln, den Postweg und das Laden in Gruppen, wenn irgendwo ein falsches Sonderzeichen ist. Zudem besteht eine hohe Verwechslungsgefahr. und Kreativität mit einem Sonderzeichen zum Ausdruck zu bringen finde ich nicht wirklich sehr kreativ. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn der Name einfallslos ist (Arágon, Dárkkiller oder Imbápala).


----------



## Littletall (30. April 2010)

Ich mag Sonderzeichen auch nicht...ein Freund von mir macht das, aber wegen der Aussprache. Da verstehe ich es.

Aber ich habe gerade getranst und mag meine Namen. Sollte einer meiner Namen vergeben sein, werd ich wohl auch rumtricksen müssen.

Aber nicht mit denen, die man mit Alt Gr und Tastenkombi schreiben muss...


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (30. April 2010)

Ich hasse Sonderzeichen wie die Pest!

War das jetzt ein Agnriff auf Persönlichkeitsrechte? Nee, oder?

Ganz ehrlich ich bin so froh, dass man bei WOW auch dann leider nur Sonderzeichen benutzen darf.

Ich hab mal ne zeitlang Silkroad gezockt bevor ich hier eingestiegen bin .... ich sach euch... da rennen Char-namen rum... 
da werden Zahlen zu Buchstaben, Leerzeichen, Groß-und Kleinschreibung...

Ansonsten 
/sign 

zu: Das macht die Ausdwahl der Member für einen Raid wesentlich leichter !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntvAsh (30. April 2010)

Entschuldigt mal,

aber was seid Ihr denn für Vögel?  Toleranz ist heute

angesagt und nicht "Den lad ich nicht ein...". Zeigt

eigentlich nur, was Ihr für Kleingeister seid.

Und wenn Ihr schon meckern wollt, dann meckert lieber

über Blizzard, warum die nur so kurze Namen zulassen.

Bei längeren Namen könnt man sich besser aus dem

Gehege gehen.

Antaris


----------



## charly-sue (30. April 2010)

also solche sonderzeichen die ich nicht finde sind doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mein main is auch mit einem à versehen weil das normale schon vergeben war und ja klapt ganz gut.

alles andere is für mich umständlich weil ich das nich so im griff hab xD


----------



## Kehlas (30. April 2010)

Ich finde das mit den Sonderzeichen gelinde ausgedrückt einfach nur zum kotzen. Entweder fehlt es den Leuten an Fantasie sich einen Namen auszudenken oder sie wollen auf biegen und brechen den Namen haben der schon vergeben ist. Mir ists egal. Solche Leute haben in unserer Gilde und unseren Raids nichts verloren. Und das sie in keiner FL sind liegt wohl daran, das kein Mensch diese Namen schreiben oder gar aussprechen kann.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Kehlas (30. April 2010)

AntvAsh schrieb:


> Entschuldigt mal,
> 
> aber was seid Ihr denn für Vögel?  Toleranz ist heute
> 
> ...




Toleranz? Ich kann mich vor lachen kaum halten ! Was hat das mit Toleranz zu tun, wenn Leute vor einem stehen bei denen man erstmal ne halbe Stunde braucht um den Namen zu entziffern und dann noch im TS angemotz wird wenn man ihn falsch ausspricht.. Wer hier der "Vogel" ist fragt sich!


----------



## Cazor (30. April 2010)

AntvAsh schrieb:


> Entschuldigt mal,
> 
> aber was seid Ihr denn für Vögel?  Toleranz ist heute
> 
> ...




klassisches Eigentor. Toleranz fordern und dabei intolerantes Geschreibsel wie kein anderer hier im Thread.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (30. April 2010)

Viel ärgerlicher sind falsch geschriebene Namen mit Sonderzeichen...

Bei mir auf dem Realm sind mehrere Paradebeispiele


Dêadlyróùge	<-- Tödliche Schminke oder was??? (Schurke)
Dêathangle 	<-- Tödlicher Kante??? 	(auch nen Schurke)

aber das Beste kommt zum Schluss

Pálàkillâ 	(Nein, kein Pala...nen DK)


----------



## JustBen (30. April 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein dezentes Sonderzeichen im Namen und einen Bank-Twink namens Sôndérzèíchên
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie hast du das bei einer maximalen namenslänge von 12 zeichen geschafft?


Ich habe nur einen Char mit Sonderzeichen im Namen - und der hat genug für alle: Søñdérzèîçhë meine Kriegerin (und das ñ am Ende hat nicht mehr ins Namensfeld gepasst).


----------



## MaexxDesign (30. April 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Alles was ich nicht mal eben schreiben kann wird nicht invitet bzw ignoriert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So schaut's aus !


----------



## Morélia (30. April 2010)

Ich habe den accent aigu in Morélia ganz bewusst gesetzt. Denn er gehört meines erachtens für die richtige Aussprache dorthin.
Aber Sonderzeichen, die keinen Sinn machen finde ich auch bescheuert.
Besonders, wenns direkt ein ganzer Haufen ist!


----------



## Cazor (30. April 2010)

Morélia schrieb:


> Ich habe den accent aigu in Morélia ganz bewusst gesetzt. Denn er gehört meines erachtens für die richtige Aussprache dorthin.
> Aber Sonderzeichen, die keinen Sinn machen finde ich auch bescheuert.
> Besonders, wenns direkt ein ganzer Haufen ist!




Das is auch völlig ok. Ich bin so altmodisch setze beim Lesen eines Buchstaben mit Akzent noch die Betonung auf deisen Buchstaben. 
Das macht es für mich schwierig, denn die Akzente haben ja einen Sinn und den möchte ich durch WoW nicht vergessen.

In diesem Sinne, alle zusammen:

Cássándrá.. oje


----------



## Cali75 (30. April 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> *Adéle *- ok
> 
> *Ðëîñ†ø**Þ* - lächerlich
> 
> ...



Was sind denn bitte Ossicharnamen???? Muss ich mich jetzt irgendwie schlecht fühlen? An den Namen meiner Chars ist nix auszusetzen. Entweder ausgedacht (und manche gibts laut Armory nur einmal), andere sind aus Büchern entliehen). Also bitte nicht solche Sachen - reiß dich zusammen.


----------



## VILOGITY (30. April 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> gibt "fast" keine bessere aussortiermöglichkeit



Das stimmt und ich dachte schon ich bin der einzigste der so denkt ^^


----------



## Chelrid (30. April 2010)

ich hab genau einen Charakter mit Sondernzeichen. und das ist mein DK, den ich derzeit eh nicht Spiele. Alle anderen Namen (bis auf der vom Krieger, Hunter und Hexe) sind alle Namen aus einem Fantasie Buch. nur der DK Name war halt schon vergeben.

Daher hat der nen ^ im namen. alle anderen namen sind bisher ohne sonderzeichen ausgekommen....

ich hatte aber mal einen magier Lâdylûnâ, hab den aber gelöscht und neu unter namen Khuran angefangen.


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. April 2010)

Was ist daran so schlimm? wenn du denjenigen in der fl haben willst gehts auch einfacher via WIM etc. 

Viel schlimmer find ich die leute mit nem Skandinavischen ae ea oder sonstwas. 

Leute auf grund von mehr als 3 Sonderzeichen vom Raid auszuschließen find ich mehr als unfair, mag sein dass diese Leute nicht gerade kreativ sind aber wenn sie spielen können ist mir das egal.

mfg


----------



## Vranthor (30. April 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> naja ich spiel auf nem RP Server, hab meinen Char grad bei so nem Lêgôlâs auf Folgen gestellt.. T



Wozu hast du dann den Namen durchschwommen wenn du ihn hier so oeffentlich postet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (30. April 2010)

Mich nerven nur Namen ala Pwnyhof Silentassasin Darkowner Ipwnunotme usw.

Meinetwegen sollen die Léûtè Tâùséndê Zèîchén haben ist doch ihr Char


----------



## Cazor (30. April 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Wozu hast du dann den Namen durchschwommen wenn du ihn hier so oeffentlich postet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Weil er nur so ähnlich hiess^^


----------



## Vranthor (30. April 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Weil er nur so ähnlich hiess^^



Achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. April 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Ræstïñpëãçë



Macht seinem Namen auch alle Ehre. Letzte Aktivität ist ja schon etwas her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich stört ein dezentes é oder ähnliches im Namen nicht.
Charnamen wie Tøtêntõtër aktivieren bei mir jedoch gewisse Vorurteile gegenüber dem Spieler hinterm Char. Das ist allerdings mein Problem, nicht seines.


----------



## Gaueko (30. April 2010)

Wenn sie Sonderzeichen nichts mit dem Namen zu tun haben (Nordische, Französische oder Asiatsiche Namen haben das nun mal) - einfach weglassen!

Wenn der gewünschte Name ohne Sonderzeichen schon vergeben ist - z.B. Hanspeter, dann einfach was neues ausdenken! Und nicht Hânspètér drauß machen...


----------



## Nexus.X (30. April 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> *1. *Wenn Du einen Raid zusammenstellst und irgendjemand flüstert Dich an, Du mögest <Sonderzeichenfreak> einladen (oftmals noch im Chat falsch geschrieben), während Du gleichzeitig einfachere Namen zugeflüstert bekommst, dann bleibt <Sonderzeichenfreak> außen vor. Entweder macht man es dem Raidlead einfach - oder man muß damit leben, übergangen zu werden.
> 
> *2. *Genausowenig melde ich mich auf einen Raid von <Sonderzeichenfreak>, wenn ich dafür umloggen müßte, was bedeutet, ich müßte mir den <Sonderzeichenfreak> erst mal notieren, um ihn später anzuflüstern. Muß er halt länger einen Tank oder Heiler suchen.
> 
> *3. *Auch ein "/friend <Sonderzeichenfreak>" tu ich mir in den seltensten Fällen an. Rücksichtsnahme auf die Mitspieler beginnt halt schon bei der Namenserstellung - wobei ich zugeben muß, daß mein Gnomentank-Mädel "Sterilisiria" auch ohne Sonderzeichen zu kompliziert benamst ist.


Zu 1: Wenn ich einen Raid aufbaue, lasse ich mich von den Leuten anwhispern. Müssen sie vorher umloggen, sage ich ihnen, dass sie sich eben nochmal melden sollen, schließlich ist man ja noch mit dem Rest des Raids beschäftigt, da sehn es die meisten von ganz allein ein, dass ich sie nicht auch noch wieder suchen kann.

Zu 2: Nein, müsstest du nicht. Es gibt mehr als genug Möglichkeiten einen Spieler wiederzufinden ohne seine genaue Namensschreibweise zu kennen. Geht bei "/who <Klasse> <Teil des Gildennamens>" los, bis hin zu "Umloggen, 2 Minunten warten bis er wieder eine Anfrge stellt", sollte ja klappen, wenn er ohne dich vorerst angeblich so aufgeschmissen ist. 
Aber dafür müsste man ja ein wenig mehr drücken, als die paar Buchstaben, das überfordert viele anscheinend.

Zu Nr. 3: Für sowas gibt es die "Shift + Klick"-Funktion. Und nein, Rücksicht beginnt nicht bei der Namensvergabe, da sie etwas doch sehr persönliches ist, was normal niemanden etwas angeht.
(Oder entscheidest du die Wohnungsausstattung danach, wie es deinen Nachbarn gefällt?)
Man kann den Leuten natürlich sagen, wenn es für einen zu kompliziert wird, dass sie es einem mit einer eigenständigen Meldung etc z.B. etwas leichter machen würden.

Aber was hier manche Leute von sich geben, grenzt ja schon fast an Rassendiskriminierung ... alles was nur Ansatzweise anders ist als der eigene normale Name wird abgelehn, verachtet, was auch immer.
So etwas ist traurig, einfach nur traurig ... grad in einem SPIEL! Wo jeder seinen Namenswünschen freien Lauf lassen sollen könnte.



DreiHaare schrieb:


> Und JA, in diesem Raid macht der Raidleiter die Regeln.


Der Missbrauch einer Machtposition war schon immer etwas armseeliges. Wird sich nie ändern.



Cazor schrieb:


> klassisches Eigentor. Toleranz fordern und dabei intolerantes Geschreibsel wie kein anderer hier im Thread.


Leider stellt sich die Frage, wo die Intoleranz anfängt?! Bei denen die anderer Spieler Namen von vorn herein ablehnen oder bei denen die sich dagegen wehren, so pauschal abgestempelt zu werden? 

MfG


----------



## VHRobi (30. April 2010)

Vor einigen Monaten schrieb mich ein Gildenkollege an und fragte was denn los war, ob ich am Morgen mit dem falschen Fuss aufgestanden währe.
Hö? Also erklärte er mir alles..

Ein Lv13 Char schrieb im Handelschannel ob ihn jemand durch Todesminen zieht.
Der Gildenkollege dachte es währe mein Twink da er den selben Namen hat wie mein 80er aber mit Sonderzeichen.
Gildenkollege schrieb ihn an, klar er würde "mir" helfen.
In der Ini wollte der Gildenkollege bisschen mit "mir" quasseln, aber dem Lv13 Char passte es gar nicht und sagte ihm "halt mal deine fresse und mach schneller"
Gildenkollege erstmal baff und dachte "ok der ist mit falschem Fuss aufgestanden" trotzdem weiter gezogen.
Nach der Instanz kein danke, der Lv13 portete sich raus und setzte ihn auf Ignore.

2008 nach einer 3monatigen WoW pause..
Eines Tages im /2, ein 80er(vollgespickt mit sonderzeichen) mit dem selben Namen wie eines meiner 80er "lfg abc". 
Ich fragte die Person, warum sich nicht einen anderen Namen suchen konnte wenn schon vergeben war. Als Antwort kam "ist mein Char und ich nenne ihn so wie ich möchte".. jo damit hat die Person nichtmal unrecht.
Mehr zu sagen gabs da nicht, hätte sowieso zu einem sinnlosen streit geführt.

Ich war mit meiner 77 Priesterin Online, da whispert mich ein 80er an und sagte "hehe mein 20er twink heisst auch wie du aber mit sonderzeichen".. lustig fand ichs nicht -.-


----------



## Annovella (30. April 2010)

Hm, abundzu muss man leider Sonderzeichen benutzen, da der normale schon vergeben ist und man diesen aber unbedingt haben möchte.

Beispiel: Annovella vergeben? Annovellá, ist der vergeben? Annovellà, oder Annóvella usw. usf.

Mich regen eher Kindernamen auf wie z.B. Deadwarriornightdeslichts(oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Fazit: Sonderzeichen okay, solang sinnvoll und begründet eingesetzt.


----------



## Bubblebøy (30. April 2010)

Find die einstellung geil das ihr Leute nicht invited wegen einem Charakternamen...
Sind dann meistens die die selber nix drauf haben.


----------



## c0bRa (30. April 2010)

Bubblebøy schrieb:


> Find die einstellung geil das ihr Leute nicht invited wegen einem Charakternamen...
> Sind dann meistens die die selber nix drauf haben.


Erfahrungswerte... Erfahrungswerte... *Erfahrungswerte...* Klar... es ist pauschalisiert, aber zu 95%  triffts halt zu... 

Lass mich raten, du spielst Pala?


----------



## Shaila (30. April 2010)

Es können hier noch so tolle Begründungen genannt werden, die für Sonderzeichen sprechen. Wie der Vorposter schrieb, zu 95% habe ich negative, ja grausame Erfahrungen mit Spielern gemacht, die 2 oder mehr Sonderzeichen im Namen haben. Das schreckt einfach ab. Und ich finde, sie gehören nach wie vor nicht in ein MMORPG. Es passt meiner Meinung nach nicht zum Spiel.

Genausowenig wie z.B. "Roflpaladin".


----------



## nuriina (30. April 2010)

Ich spiele auf nem englischen Real und die Leute da laden sie meinen Char mit dem Namen Ögär ohne doofen Kommentar ein. ;-)

Ne im Ernst, ich würd nie nen Char mit mehreren Sonderzeichen erstellen weil ich lieber einen einzigartigen Namen auf dem Realm haben will als nachher noch mit irgendjemandem verwechselt zu werden.


----------



## LaVerne (30. April 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Zu 1: Wenn ich einen Raid aufbaue, lasse ich mich von den Leuten anwhispern. Müssen sie vorher umloggen, sage ich ihnen, dass sie sich eben nochmal melden sollen, schließlich ist man ja noch mit dem Rest des Raids beschäftigt, da sehn es die meisten von ganz allein ein, dass ich sie nicht auch noch wieder suchen kann.



Lies, was ich geschrieben habe: Da ging es darum, daß jemand einen Char vorschlägt. Wenn ich genügend sonstige Auswahl habe, dann bleibt <Sonderzeichen> außen vor. 



> Zu 2: Nein, müsstest du nicht. Es gibt mehr als genug Möglichkeiten einen Spieler wiederzufinden ohne seine genaue Namensschreibweise zu kennen. Geht bei "/who <Klasse> <Teil des Gildennamens>" los, bis hin zu "Umloggen, 2 Minunten warten bis er wieder eine Anfrge stellt", sollte ja klappen, wenn er ohne dich vorerst angeblich so aufgeschmissen ist.



Warum sollte sich ein Tank oder ein Heiler diese Mühe geben? Es gibt genügend sonstige Leute, die diese Klassen suchen.



> Aber dafür müsste man ja ein wenig mehr drücken, als die paar Buchstaben, das überfordert viele anscheinend.



Du kannst als <Sonderzeichenfreak> nicht erwarten, daß man sich extra wegen Deiner "Individualität" mehr "Arbeit" als nötig macht. Ist ja nicht so, als daß es zuwenig Auswahl (zumindest nicht auf meinem Realm) gäbe - und die <Sonderzeichenfreaks> sind die Ausnahme.



> Zu Nr. 3: Für sowas gibt es die "Shift + Klick"-Funktion. Und nein, Rücksicht beginnt nicht bei der Namensvergabe, da sie etwas doch sehr persönliches ist, was normal niemanden etwas angeht.
> (Oder entscheidest du die Wohnungsausstattung danach, wie es deinen Nachbarn gefällt?)



Wenn ich mit anderen Leuten zusammenspielen möchte, dann habe ich selbstverständlich in gewissen Dingen Rücksicht zu nehmen - das hat überhaupt nichts mit meiner in der Tat niemanden was angehenden Wohnungseinrichtung zu tun (der Hausflur wäre z. B. schon eine ganz andere Geschichte). 

Warum es den Leuten durch Nutzung von Sonderzeichen unnötig erschweren? Warum die Leute suchen lassen, weil die nicht wissen können, an welcher unsinnigen Stelle die Sonderzeichen im Namen stehen?



> Aber was hier manche Leute von sich geben, grenzt ja schon fast an Rassendiskriminierung ... alles was nur Ansatzweise anders ist als der eigene normale Name wird abgelehn, verachtet, was auch immer.
> So etwas ist traurig, einfach nur traurig ... grad in einem SPIEL! Wo jeder seinen Namenswünschen freien Lauf lassen sollen könnte.



Du solltest Dich schlau machen, was Rassendiskriminierung tatsächlich ist. <Sonderzeichen> in Namen sind nämlich nicht vorgegeben und unausweichlich wie Geburtsmerkmale. 

Wenn Du Sonderzeichen zur Unterstreichung Deiner Individualität brauchst, dann toleriere gefälligst die anderen, die ihre Individualität durch das Ablehnen von Chars mit Sonderzeichen zum Ausdruck bringen - Toleranz funzt nämlich nicht nur einseitig.



> Der Missbrauch einer Machtposition war schon immer etwas armseeliges. Wird sich nie ändern.



Lächerlich. Macht kann man nur haben, wenn die Machtpositionen beschränkt sind - nicht aber in einem Spiel, wo jeder sofort den Raidleiter machen und seine eigene Gruppe nach seinen eigenen Regeln aufstellen kann.


----------



## Grushdak (30. April 2010)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Ich finde das mit den Sonderzeichen gelinde ausgedrückt einfach nur zum kotzen. Entweder fehlt es den Leuten an Fantasie sich einen Namen auszudenken oder sie wollen auf biegen und brechen den Namen haben der schon vergeben ist. Mir ists egal. Solche Leute haben in unserer Gilde und unseren Raids nichts verloren. Und das sie in keiner FL sind liegt wohl daran, das kein Mensch diese Namen schreiben oder gar aussprechen kann.


Sry, aber mit Deiner Einstellung wärest Du bei meiner Gilde, der Erste, der fliegt!
Wenn man kann, sollte man sich zwar möglichst einen Namen ohne Sonderzeichen auswählen.
Allerdings steht es JEDEM zu, auch solche Zeichen zu verwenden.
Es ist halt nur unschön, wenn der Name mehr aus Sonderzeichen mit sehr wenigen Normalbuchstaben besteht.

_Nur vielleicht denkt Ihr mal daran, daß es auch Namen der Rassen, die gerade in WoW vorkommen oft, auch Sonderzeichen entahlten?

Lieber habe ich z.B. einen Orc mit Orcischem Namen incl. Sonderzeichen - wie es gehört - als einen Charnamen Imbalol oder Arschkeks !!
_
greetz


----------



## TheDoggy (30. April 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry, aber mit Deiner Einstellung wärest Du bei meiner Gilde, der Erste, der fliegt!
> Wenn man kann, sollte man sich zwar möglichst einen Namen ohne Sonderzeichen auswählen.
> Allerdings steht es JEDEM zu, auch solche Zeichen zu verwenden.
> Es ist halt nur unschön, wenn der Name mehr aus Sonderzeichen mit sehr wenigen Normalbuchstaben besteht.
> ...


Ich glaub, es geht den meisten nicht um Peanuts, wie ', á oder so Krams, was schnell getippt ist (solange es sich in Grenzen hält...), als eher um so Späße wie ø, &#456;, &#7895; und so (einfach mal random auf Alt+Numpad rumgetippt... xD)


----------



## Grushdak (30. April 2010)

Ja wenn es so ist, wie Du meinst, dann habe ich das falsch intepretiert.
Sorry! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piposus (30. April 2010)

Am schlimmsten sind noch immer die Charnamen, welche auf "lol" enden.


----------



## syntaxsniffler (30. April 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> ich find se praktisch...
> 
> Alles über 2 Sonderzeichen kommt nicht in den Raid
> 
> ...



/sign 
wenn ich nen Raid aufmache und dann kommt lad meinen Kumpel ein, frag ich nach namen dann kommt (beispiel) shadow .. will ich laden gibts nicht dann ist es son typ der s'hàdôw oder so heisst. da kriegt man das kotzen


----------



## yokai (30. April 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Wir regen uns doch nicht auf...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Vielleicht schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass Spieler absichtlich solche Sonderzeichen in ihren Namen einbauen könnten, um nicht Gefahr zu laufen, jemals mit Leuten wie
Dir oder "Menschenfeind" im selben Raid oder in derselben Gruppe zu landen? Wer z.B. zu blöd ist, meinen Namen richtig zu schreiben, mit dem muß ich auch nicht spielen. 
Aus diesem Grunde (und auch, um die Aussprache der Sindarin Namen möglichst exakt wiederzugeben) haben einige meiner Chars Sonderzeichen im Namen. 
Und einen nicht unbeträchtlichen Anteil hatte auch der Gedanke "dann kann ich wenigstens in Ruhe zocken, ohne ständig von irgendwelchen %#&% mit IQ unter 100 
angeflüstert zu werden." <3


----------



## Ansalamun (30. April 2010)

Wenns nur ein Sonderzeichen ist,gehts mir am popo vorbei.
Ich reg mich nicht mehr über jeden kleinen Mist auf,das Spiel soll entspannen und unterhalten und nicht in Ärger ausarten.


----------



## Hank Smith (30. April 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Ansich stimme ich beim Thema Sonderzeichen den SZHatern zu, trotzdem habe ich einen Char mit einem (1) Sonderzeichen und dies nur aus dem Grunde, dass Blizz es nicht rallt mir meinen alten Namen wiederzugeben.
> 
> Auf einen anderen Server getranst
> Paar Wochen da gespielt
> ...



Ist deiner 80?

Dann versuche es mal bei einem GM das er den Namen ändert. Sprich dir Ginko wiedergibt und der unter 10 hat dann eben Pech. Ja, das geht.


----------



## Hasse (30. April 2010)

Ich sage ganz klar mehr als EIN Sonderzeichen muss nicht sein, da viele auch nichtmal wissen, wie dieses Sonderzeichen überhaupt
getippt wird..^^ Ist es ein übliches "extra-Zeichen" dann dürfen es auch 2 sein, ansonsten... pech gehabt, egal ob Raid, oder
als Helper für ... kann mir mal jemand (X) herstellen.. hab ich keinen Bock drauf!


----------



## c0bRa (30. April 2010)

yokai schrieb:


> Vielleicht schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass Spieler absichtlich solche Sonderzeichen in ihren Namen einbauen könnten, um nicht Gefahr zu laufen, jemals mit Leuten wie
> Dir oder "Menschenfeind" im selben Raid oder in derselben Gruppe zu landen? Wer z.B. zu blöd ist, meinen Namen richtig zu schreiben, mit dem muß ich auch nicht spielen.
> Aus diesem Grunde (und auch, um die Aussprache der Sindarin Namen möglichst exakt wiederzugeben) haben einige meiner Chars Sonderzeichen im Namen.
> Und einen nicht unbeträchtlichen Anteil hatte auch der Gedanke "dann kann ich wenigstens in Ruhe zocken, ohne ständig von irgendwelchen %#&% mit IQ unter 100
> angeflüstert zu werden." <3


Schonmal den Beitrag komplett gelesen? Da steht auf der 1. Seite als 1. oder 2. Antwort von mir, dass ich nix gegen 1-2 Sonderzeichen habe, solange sie sich in den Namen gut einfügen... Auch wenn mir einer erklärt, dass der Name wirklich so geschrieben wird, hab ich auch nix gegen... Aber wie gesagt... 95% > 5%... Tut mir Leid... Du gehörst zu der Minderheit ^^


----------



## Andyoo (30. April 2010)

nen WL namens Ðõñtårmørÿmë
(ich glaub der link geht nichmal) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (30. April 2010)

Ich find sie auch gut. Wenn ein name schon vergeben ist, kann man ihn doch benutzen.

Ich als Beispiel hißer immer Cartmân in WoW. Weil Cartman ohne Zeichen weg war. Und andere gute namen eben auch weg waren.

Es kommt dabei aber eben auf namen und Anzahl der zeichen an.

Wenn jemand mit Prógàmêr kommt, kommt der net mit. Wenn aber jemand mit nem normalen Namen, der nur schon weg war, mit mehreren zeichen, kommt ist es mir egal.


----------



## Jester (30. April 2010)

yokai schrieb:


> Vielleicht schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass Spieler absichtlich solche Sonderzeichen in ihren Namen einbauen könnten, um nicht Gefahr zu laufen, jemals mit Leuten wie
> Dir oder "Menschenfeind" im selben Raid oder in derselben Gruppe zu landen? Wer z.B. zu blöd ist, meinen Namen richtig zu schreiben, mit dem muß ich auch nicht spielen.
> Aus diesem Grunde (und auch, um die Aussprache der Sindarin Namen möglichst exakt wiederzugeben) haben einige meiner Chars Sonderzeichen im Namen.
> Und einen nicht unbeträchtlichen Anteil hatte auch der Gedanke "dann kann ich wenigstens in Ruhe zocken, ohne ständig von irgendwelchen %#&% mit IQ unter 100
> angeflüstert zu werden." <3



Wenn die Ente nicht schwimmen kann liegts am Wasser, jaja...
Ich verbringe auch einen Großteil meiner Spielzeit damit, irgendwelche Namen ohne Sonderzeichen zu suchen und die Spieler dann anzuflüstern.
Echt perfide von euch Intelligenzbestien euch Namen mit tausend Sonderzeichen zu geben!
Und da es glücklicherweise mehr Spieler mit keinen/wenigen Sonderzeichen gibt als Leute mit Unmengen davon, wird es dir hoffentlich bald sehr einsam werden in der WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (30. April 2010)

Jap, sehe ich auch so wie du. In der DEUTSCHEN Sprache - und wir spielen nun mal auf DEUTSCHEN Servern - gibt es keine "französischen" Umlaute - zumal die Umlaute ja noch nicht mal Betonungszwecken dienen, sondern einfach nur Einfallslosigkeit kompensieren.

Ich finde, man sollte sich einen anderen Namen überlegen, wenn denn schon der Wunschname ohne Sonderzeichen belegt ist...

(Und nein, ich habe auf keiner meiner Kleidungsstücke die Zahlen 14, 88 etc stehen, jedoch dürft ihr mich gerne Sprachnazi nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## yokai (1. Mai 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wenn die Ente nicht schwimmen kann liegts am Wasser, jaja...
> Ich verbringe auch einen Großteil meiner Spielzeit damit, irgendwelche Namen ohne Sonderzeichen zu suchen und die Spieler dann anzuflüstern.
> Echt perfide von euch Intelligenzbestien euch Namen mit tausend Sonderzeichen zu geben!
> Und da es glücklicherweise mehr Spieler mit keinen/wenigen Sonderzeichen gibt als Leute mit Unmengen davon, wird es dir hoffentlich bald sehr einsam werden in der WoW.
> ...



Nein, wenn die Ente nicht schwimmen kann liegt es definitiv daran, dass sie mehr als zwei Sonderzeichen in ihrem Namen hat.
Und danke für den netten Wunsch und dafür, dass Du mein Weltbild bestätigst.


----------



## Sèv! (1. Mai 2010)

Mein Krieger heißt Servetarm,also ohne Sonderzeichen

Mein Jäger Sév,sollte aber auch so betont werden,ergo absichtlich

Mein DK (Sehr lange schon inaktiv) sollte einfach zeigen wer ich bin : Sèv
(Hab im DK Startgebiet (Ja,sofort erster Tag mal DK austesten) total viele Whispers mit dem bekommen wie: Bist du Sév der Hunter?)

Meine Schurkin (70 Twink) heißt Æzoniic (Das sollte man aber auch so aussprechen)


----------



## Cazor (1. Mai 2010)

Naja, meine heissen Caleem, Cazor, Corvayn, Cysha, Caithlynn etc., wozu Sonderzeichen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Mai 2010)

manchmal ist es auch absicht:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Tirion&n=%C3%90%C3%B5%C3%B1t%C3%A5rm%C3%B8r%C3%BFm%C3%AB


----------

